# pilot pen kits



## papadave (Jun 4, 2009)

my wife has a friend she works with who wants me to make her 6 pens.  the catch, she wants them to use the gel refills from Pilot, the G2.  i have looked every where i can think of, goggled pilot pen kits and got nothing.  sent a email to penn state and never did get a answer back.  sent a email to pilot and they did not know.  all i can find are kits that use the parker refills.

thank you.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sierra Click uses the G2 I believe!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 4, 2009)

But don't quote me on that! I have a P2 in the basement...I can try it on the sierra click tomorrow and see if that works!


----------



## papadave (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks.  i will await your answer.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

Don't wait Dave , I'm sure he's right but to be sure search the library , this question comes up every several months . The search feature here is a great tool for finding almost anything penturning related in the library .


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Jun 4, 2009)

I have put the gel refill from the pilot G2 into the Baron kit with no problems. Its basically the same length as a standard rollerball refill +/- a couple hundredths of an inch


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is the latest thread about this http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45497&highlight=Pilot+G2


----------



## papadave (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks for the info and the links.  am going to have to try out the search function.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 4, 2009)

I tried a sierra click with a G2 last night and it DID NOT work. It gets hung in the nib. I would think you could drill out the nib a little and it would work, but as is, no.


----------



## justaccord (Jun 6, 2009)

What BLLEHMAN said.

G2 was just made for the Baron (Woodcraft Navigator) kit.  They have good feel and balance as well.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2009)

Dave, all kits that we make that use the Schmidt or Hauser refill will accept the pilot refill. At shows I always carry some for the guy who insists that they have to have a Pilot.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 6, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Dave, all kits that we make that use the Schmidt or Hauser refill will accept the pilot refill. At shows I always carry some for the guy who insists that they have to have a Pilot.



I feel that way, when I fly!!


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 6, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> I feel that way, when I fly!!


 
Picky, Picky, Picky!:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## papadave (Jun 6, 2009)

looking better all the time.  thanks for the great info.  i am going to try the wall street, the sierra click, and the navigator.  will post pics when i have something that works.

thanks again.


----------



## papadave (Jun 29, 2009)

got my navigator pen kits the other day and made a pen today using paduk, EEE, and shellwax.  as promised, a pic:


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 29, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Sierra Click uses the G2 I believe!


 
The Sierra click "will not" accept the G2 refill without some modification to either the pen or the refill. It is designed to accept the uni-ball 65873 refill or any other refill with the same configuration or the Parker refill.

The Sierra and the Wall Street are designed for the Parker refill so neither one of those will accept a G2 refill either. 

I'm getting ready to drill out a Sierra click to see if that can be done successfully done; but haven't gotten around to it yet. All I have in stock are the platinum ones and am waiting to get a cheap chrome one before experimenting.
 
Added:  I just went back and looked at the thread that Butch posted a link for and see that Don Hart has already successfully drilled out the nib of the Sierra click so it will accept the G2 refill.


----------



## KenV (Jun 29, 2009)

I see two conficting message threads --  refill working in a baron (parker length) and refill for a Seirra Click (longer than a parker refill) --  I suspect there are some G2 and G3 refills being cross referenced.


----------



## bkersten (Jun 29, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> I feel that way, when I fly!!


 
At least 1 of the 2 better be able to.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 29, 2009)

KenV said:


> I see two conficting message threads -- refill working in a baron (parker length) and refill for a Seirra Click (longer than a parker refill) -- I suspect there are some G2 and G3 refills being cross referenced.


 
Never made one so someone correct me if I am wrong.  I think the Baron is a rollerball kit that takes a Schmidt cartridge.  Don't think it is designed for the Parker refill; but could probably be used with one if a little plug was made to make up for the difference in the refill lengths??


----------

